# COntactor/Solenoid not clicking



## dougingraham (Jul 26, 2011)

Isn't the 1238 controller the one that wants a 24V contactor without the economizer?

Have you looked at the voltage the controller is applying to the contactor? Does the controller tell you why is is not closing the contactor?

Sorry I don't know much about the Curtis controllers. The above is just stuff I remember reading.

Good luck!


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Older versions of the firmware used 24V LEV200's, now HPEVS uses the 48V coil LEV200. EV200 will not work with the 1238 controllers.


----------



## Zapped (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for feedback. So which is the best Contactor I should be using for the 1238-6501?


----------

